# Poopy Matter



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Little Woody is 10 weeks old, and he's been with us for over a week.

I had been slowly switching his food over to Orijen Puppy (I've heard very good things about it), mixing it in with what he was fed before.

*Graphic details ahead.

And his poo has become more and more soft, to a tiny bit runny now that he is being fed just the Orijen Puppy.

He seems to love the kibble. He hasn't thrown up, and he seems to be fine otherwise.

I've been told that this might happen since Orijen is made with more meat products and is likely much higher in protein than what he was used to. (Unfortunately I had forgotten to ask what he was being fed before.)

Has anyone fed Orijen to their poo before? Should I be concerned and switch foods? Or is this pretty normal for puppies when you switch their food?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It is quite normal for puppies to have runny tummies when you first bring them home and they are settling in to their new enviroment. Changing foods should be ideally be done gradually as it can also upset their tummies changing too quickly.
I changed from the food that my breeder was using because my dog did not like it - although she loved Orijen and ate every bit I did find it a bit rich for her and the end result was never as firm as I would have liked - quite smelly too.

PS; Great Avatar


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I too am pondering over Orijen. Have just bought some primarily as training treats alongside NI and he is loving it. However, having huge struggles with NI. He turns away every time, unless I add a tiny bit of sardine/carrot/cheese, etc. I am happy to continue like this but am considering swapping one of his meals a day to Orijen. However, heard mixed reports on poos. To be honest, Biscuit is not totally firm on NI either so difficult to know what to do! If only they would just stick to the one food!! I blame my vet practice for shoving so much Hills treats in him during his first puppy party. It was from that moment he has turned away from the NI. I am sure they were laced with some kind of brainwashing ingredient to lure him away!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

buddy was feed orijen for around 2and a half months and his stools were very runny and he also had bad wind.I decided to change to NI and his stools are perfect now he still has some orijen as treats etc,I just don't think big amounts of it agreed with him .


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We had changed the weaning of all our puppies from Royal Canine to Orijen based on comments on here - the pups don't need to eat as much due to the fact that the Orijen is not stuffed full of cereal bulking agents - however the Orijen did prove to be a little too "rich" for some (not all !) of the little ones' tummies and soft poos were a result. If we experienced rummy bums - we would replace the 2nd meal with cooked chicken mixed with a little live natural yoghurt - then gradually add Orijen to the 2nd meal until tummies settled.
However - all our adult dogs are fed on a BARF diet (a "JD BARF" and there are threads on here of how we make it) - so were now produce all the puppy weaning food ourselves - in house. 
As for our Puppy Packs - we provide each new owner with a voucher for NI.
There are several flavours / mixes of NI and it has been known for some not to be as successful as others - so once the right one is found then your dog should be happy (and healthy we hope) for ever more.

Another suggestion we give - is if you are having a Sunday roast ever and plan on using chicken - then remove the legs and breast and roast them as usual - and give the rest of the RAW carcass - along with gently steamed carrots, broccoli, swedes, turnips, cabbage; greens and cauliflower (all depends on how big a roast you plan !) as a meal replacement - works wonders !! xxx

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to fed my dogs Orijen .. as Colin said above ..my dogs liked it too but it is rich and I wanted to find a brand I was happy to feed new puppies as well as senior dogs .. so after lots of umming, ahhing and research I tried Barking Heads .. I will never look back .. I love this brand and the Puppy Days is fab .... you can request free samples from Barking heads .. 

http://www.barkingheads.co.uk/for-dogs/

I reviewed Barking Head Puppy Days ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/09/barking-heads-puppy-days-product-review/

More reviews coming soon on Tender Loving Care .. chicken recipe


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It is quite normal for puppies to have runny tummies when you first bring them home and they are settling in to their new enviroment. Changing foods should be ideally be done gradually as it can also upset their tummies changing too quickly.
> I changed from the food that my breeder was using because my dog did not like it - although she loved Orijen and ate every bit I did find it a bit rich for her and the end result was never as firm as I would have liked - quite smelly too.
> 
> PS; Great Avatar


That's what I noticed as well.. smelly poo. 



Janev1000 said:


> I too am pondering over Orijen. Have just bought some primarily as training treats alongside NI and he is loving it. However, having huge struggles with NI. He turns away every time, unless I add a tiny bit of sardine/carrot/cheese, etc. I am happy to continue like this but am considering swapping one of his meals a day to Orijen. However, heard mixed reports on poos. To be honest, Biscuit is not totally firm on NI either so difficult to know what to do! If only they would just stick to the one food!! I blame my vet practice for shoving so much Hills treats in him during his first puppy party. It was from that moment he has turned away from the NI. I am sure they were laced with some kind of brainwashing ingredient to lure him away!


LOL. Evil vets!

Yeah, after some Googling, it does seem like Orijen gets mixed reviews on poos.



DONNA said:


> buddy was feed orijen for around 2and a half months and his stools were very runny and he also had bad wind.I decided to change to NI and his stools are perfect now he still has some orijen as treats etc,I just don't think big amounts of it agreed with him .


Will have to look into NI, then. I've also heard that Acana is very similar to Orijen but less rich.



Jukee Doodles said:


> We had changed the weaning of all our puppies from Royal Canine to Orijen based on comments on here - the pups don't need to eat as much due to the fact that the Orijen is not stuffed full of cereal bulking agents - however the Orijen did prove to be a little too "rich" for some (not all !) of the little ones' tummies and soft poos were a result...
> 
> Stephen xx


That's very helpful! I will have to do some more reading!



JoJo said:


> I used to fed my dogs Orijen .. as Colin said above ..my dogs liked it too but it is rich and I wanted to find a brand I was happy to feed new puppies as well as senior dogs .. so after lots of umming, ahhing and research I tried Barking Heads .. I will never look back .. I love this brand and the Puppy Days is fab .... you can request free samples from Barking heads ..
> 
> http://www.barkingheads.co.uk/for-dogs/
> 
> ...


I've heard many good things about Barking Heads. Haven't noticed it at the pet food shops here in Canada. Will have to pay more attention. Hopefully they carry it!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara loves nature diet now, except the fish variety. Orijen was great for a while but her poops got sloppy and she stopped eating it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been using Orijen as treats but not at all sure about it now. The last two evenings, I have given more as training treats and a bit before bed and the last two mornings he has been retching in the morning - although nothing coming up. I have also noticed that his wee is now causing burn marks on the grass, which indicates a higher level of protein in his diet. I am going to eliminate it completely now as I think it is causing too much acid build up. I'm still not having much luck with the NI either, but he seems to enjoy Nature's Menu, which has a lower level of protein and I think the brown rice will help with the current situation.


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I've been using Orijen as treats but not at all sure about it now. The last two evenings, I have given more as training treats and a bit before bed and the last two mornings he has been retching in the morning - although nothing coming up. I have also noticed that his wee is now causing burn marks on the grass, which indicates a higher level of protein in his diet. I am going to eliminate it completely now as I think it is causing too much acid build up. I'm still not having much luck with the NI either, but he seems to enjoy Nature's Menu, which has a lower level of protein and I think the brown rice will help with the current situation.


Woody's poos did improve after a few more days on Orijen, when I started feeding him less than what was recommended on the package. I think his body got used to it. However, they were still not dry like they're supposed to be.

So I found out he was having Natural Balance before, and I had mixed half of that in with Orijen. His poos have greatly improved, and they're not so smelly anymore!

I do think Orijen is probably way too rich for the little guy.


----------

